# Weinsberg LEV.



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Be still my beating heart.

LEV

Pictures

OMG I need one :love10:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry, this one is better
tony
http://www.tec-caravan.de/webcontent.omeco?FOLDERID=383&PHPSESSID=87ff16dd556e5340a64f2742b15d1e0e


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weinsberg*

Hi

Who owns the Weinsberg brand? Is it Hymer or someone?

I know White Arches Motorhomes used to be Weinsberg dealers, not sure about the present time though.

R

Can you imagine the state your pots and pans would be in though after a trip over terrain where 4x4 is needed!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Can you imagine the state your pots and pans would be in though after a trip over terrain where 4x4 is needed!


Yes, but inversly proportional to the smile on my face 

I'm stuck with my present format for the forseeable future. Ideally I'd like a 4WD base for some overland trips I'd like to undertake. With a bit of planning I'd not need something as heavy duty as a truck or Unimog. The Merc base vehicle would be a good start. The LEV for me would be a step in the right direction. It does'nt have the endurance for extended unsupported trips but has given me food for thought.

D.


----------



## louventadou (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Weinsberg*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Who owns the Weinsberg brand? Is it Hymer or someone?
> 
> ...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave;

It is a bit tasty isn't it.

Best book yourself a trip to Germany, theres a few for sale on >mobile.de<

pete


----------



## 117062 (Sep 30, 2008)

If you're interested in more info on the LEV (and its gnarlier big brother, the X-Pedition), you can read a review on 
squob.com

They're great vehicles - it's such a shame they're not available in the UK!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Pity they don't go the whole hog and make an 'A' class.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just had a reply from Weinsberg with the inclusion of a pricelist for the vehicles & the options. I've posted the German pricelist as it also includes the vehicle prices which the UK version does'nt. I can't post the full brochure as it's 7 Megs & the site only supports uploads to 4 Meg. However most of brochure & pictures are available on t'internet.

The Xpedition which is the variant I was interested in is scary price range at 169.990,00 Euro or £143,514.71 before any options are added.

Very expensive IMO for what you're getting & it would make a whole number of other options more attractive especially the way the Euro/pound exchange is going.

D, still looking.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

How about a Bimobil EX345.

I want one....










>Bimobil EX345 Info<

Pete


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Aye that looks close Pete 

More links here

Tartaruga

Camperbouw

woelcke

Bocklet

or if I win the lotto

Unicat

D.


----------

